# Axelottle



## smash!:P (Jan 7, 2009)

Hii,
I am thinkin off getting one but are they easy too care for? can youu keep them with fish? anyone no where i can get them from is essex? are albino one more? anyfink helps 
thanks
smash! x


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*axolotls*

axolotls are very easy to keep all they need is a fish tank with sand (not pebbles) a filter and plants. they cannot keep them with fish. coldblooded in essex sells axolotls.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Axolotls are the easiest Amphib too keep. No they cannot be kept with fish. Here is a good website:

*Axolotls*: The Fascinating Mexican *Axolotl* and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## Bobbeh13 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello, I just got axys of my best friend for Xmas and they are really easy to keep. I got three of them in a big tank and they require very little maintence at all. Although they have got a bit used to being hand fed so that takes up a little time each day but not much. I highly recommend them. They are facinating to watch also. :flrt:


----------

